# November Money factor and residuals....?



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

May I have 2013 ActiveHybrid 5's money factor and residual?


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

Could someone please provide info on November MF and residual percentage figures for a 2013 550i on a 15k miles 36-month lease?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

.00125 And 55% 15k 36m


----------



## tukfpe (Oct 25, 2012)

Would someone please provide info on November MF and residual percentage figures for a 2013 X3 28i on a 10k miles 36-month lease? Thank you!!


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> .00125 And 55% 15k 36m


Ouch! last month it was 36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate. Hoped that the residual would at least remain the same?

Thanks Greg!


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

ooati said:


> Ouch! last month it was 36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00135 Base Rate. Hoped that the residual would at least remain the same?
> 
> Thanks Greg!


Was that residual for 15k also?
remember 12k is +2%= 55+2 =57%
10k is +3% = 55 +3= 58%

EDIT: I just re-read your original question. Never mind my ramblings...


----------



## whiteonredM6 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone have the number on 740LI? 
Thanks.


----------



## TDK3179 (Nov 27, 2012)

*535i Sedan*

Does anyone have current MF for 535i 2013? for 12 & 15K?


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

TDK3179 said:


> Does anyone have current MF for 535i 2013? for 12 & 15K?


Posted earlier,

2013 528xdrive
.00130
$1000 Holiday Cash

15/year lease
24M - 62%
30M - 59%
36M - 56%
39M - 54%

2013 535xdrive
.00125
$2000 Holiday Cash

15/year lease
24M - 64%
30M - 61%
36M - 58%
39M - 56%

2013 550xdrive
.00125
$2000 Holiday Cash

15/year lease
24M - 61%
30M - 58%
36M - 55%
39M - 53%


----------



## TDK3179 (Nov 27, 2012)

MF on 12?


----------



## TDK3179 (Nov 27, 2012)

*EU pickup 550i 2013*

can someone let me know if I'm running my numbers correctly for a 550i Sedan 2013 w/ M Sport Pkg?

550i 36months/15K miles
MoneyFactor .00125
Residual: 56%

I worked out the following calculations based on the information mentioned above and EU pickup:

Residual: 34650
Depreciation: $54470 - 39650 = $19820 / 36months = $550.56
CAP: $56,970 - $2500 (Holiday Cash + Customer Loyalty($750) + App credit($500)) ( I deducted $750 for dealer profit) = $54470
MSRP: $56,030
MF: .00125 +.0003(ED MF pickup rate) - .00049(max MSDs) = .00106

Finance = $94.46

TOTAL MONTHLY PAYMENTS w/o sales tax: $645.02

Am I leaving anything out?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

TDK3179 said:


> can someone let me know if I'm running my numbers correctly for a 550i Sedan 2013 w/ M Sport Pkg?
> 
> 550i 36months/15K miles
> MoneyFactor .00125
> ...


First, your hijacking this thread. You should post this as a separate thread.

I'm confused... how can your MSRP the lower than your Cap?

What is the MSRP? 
What is the sales price before your incentives?
What is the acquisition fee?
What incentives are you applying?


----------



## ace008 (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have the MF and residuals for the 2013 535i on a 10k miles lease/year? Not the xi version. 36 or 39 month lease


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

ace008 said:


> Does anyone have the MF and residuals for the 2013 535i on a 10k miles lease/year? Not the xi version.


There is a post in the ask a dealer that has all the info. Its title says something about public service announcement. Check it out.


----------



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

TDK3179 said:


> Does anyone have current MF for 535i 2013? for 12 & 15K?


.00125, 59% 12k, 57% 15k


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Could someone possibly supply the Nov lease rates for a 2013 650i x drive gran coupe? 12k a year. I believe the residual is 61% and MF .00135?

I know there's a $3500 options credit, what about loyalty? app credit? Anything else that can be stacked?

Thank you


----------



## TDK3179 (Nov 27, 2012)

*2013 740i MF & Residual*

Can someone confirm if the 2013 740i MF & Residual are .00135 & 50%? Also, do the following incentives apply?

Holiday: $3500
Loyalty: $750
App: $500

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TDK3179 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken.. M Pkg also included? $4900 value


----------



## drew0020 (Nov 4, 2005)

What about a 2013 335i with 15k/miles per year. Thanks!


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

drew0020 said:


> What about a 2013 335i with 15k/miles per year. Thanks!


Use the search feature. All that information is easily available on this forum.


----------

